# Picking the right class



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

We took Kipper to Banfield Pet Hospital yesterday to get his stitches out. The clinic is inside PetSmart so there were plenty of dog distractions and Kipper was having a field day. I think we're going to send him to school to get his little butt in line! 

So, what should I look for when I search for a place to send him? I know I read in another thread about someone who took his/her dog and her Havanese was just snapping at other dogs while everyone seemed to find it cute and OP thought this was not helpful at all.

I don't mind spending the money to get him the help he needs but I want to make sure I am paying for something that is actually going to improve him and not just go reinforce his bad habits.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great idea .


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you! That gives me a great starting point!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I got your pm on the other thread. yeah he's too old for puppy classes


----------



## Ari214 (Oct 9, 2014)

Awww, poor Kipper. He's in an awkward stage. Technically still a puppy, but too old to hang with them


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Technically, Kipper is an adolescent dog not a puppy; this phase is from 6-18 months old.


----------



## Adorable_Zeke (May 31, 2014)

davetgabby said:


> I got your pm on the other thread. yeah he's too old for puppy classes


Dave is MUCH more knowledgable than me in all things canine, so take this with a grain of salt. However, the puppy class we have Zeke in is one that is outdoors so the dogs have a lot of space to spread out during the exercises and fun places to socialize in the breaks.

As a result, our trainer will let older dogs join the puppy class if they need remedial training and socialization. In our group of 10, most are under 5 months, but we have one that is 1 year and one that is 2 years. Those two older ones have not had a negative impact on our group at all and they have really progressed in their behaviors by being in this class.


----------

